# The Slingshot Cane Shooter



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The previous cane shooter sported a single tube routed through the handle strap opening.

And for us older fellows with some trouble getting around I just thought I would share this one and it must be shot the PFS way. This is one more way the cane can be used as an effective means of self defence.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Good to see a post from you! Original as always.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

DGUI!!!!!!! HE BACK!! :king:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is cool.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice, if they get past the hail of marbles you can whup um with the cane.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Clever idea! Good to see you on here again.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Great idea. But to a bareback and pfs master, what else is to be expected. Glad you found your way back dgui. Always loved your videos and hope to see many more. God's grace to ya.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Great idea! Are you back on the forum for good? Good to see you back man.

By the way im Brandon, we talked over youtube.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Holy cow, I'll be happy if I can shoot that fast.......let alone hit the target. Thanks for sharing. Need to practice some more (a lot).


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

*I'M GETTING PRETTY TIRED OF YOU WHIPPERSNAPPERS MAKING FUN OF US OLD TIMERS!!! *


----------

